# Cowes Isle of Wight?



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Hi All,

I am off to Cowes Week next week. Anyone have any good recommendations for a good coffee? Ive been to PO41 over in Yarmouth before, but thats a bit of a hike from Cowes!

t


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You might be struggling in Cowes - Newport is a better bet and not that far from Cowes but I suggest emailing Island Roasted and asking if they can recommend anywhere. I can also ask a member of my team, who lives in Cowes.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Thanks - I seem to be struggling.

I know about Newport and Island Roasted, but I think it might be a little too far on foot...I am desparately trying to stay away from the Costa!

Appreciate the response!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Aeropress & a hand grinder?


----------

